# Our Path Home (action)



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Eyes flickered open suddenly and their owner was brought back into a world of pain. His left arm was numb and a wave of dizziness almost knocked him back out as he sat up. 

Kellaryn Dreamweaver almost cried out at the horrifying sight that surrounded him. As his gaze surveyed the corpse strewn charred landscape, the memories came flooding back. 

The greenskin had not fallen for the trap as had been planned. Someone had messed up, someone had mistakenly revealed the presence of Eldar on this world before they had been ready to strike. The orks had attacked en masse, catching the Biel Tan forces by surprise before the Swordwind was ready to move in.

Unable to muster the forces in time to retaliate, even the mighty Phantom Titan they had brought to bear had been destroyed. Kellaryn and his squad of Storm Guardians had been too close to the explosion. It was a miracle he had survived.

His squad?! Kellaryn stood jerkily, looking about frantically for other survivors. By the look of it the battle had been over for a long time now. The sun had been high when the titan went up, and now it was beginning to sink into the horizon. Hours had passed.

"Estheran!" Kellaryn called out. 'Taldor?!" He looked around desperately, but nobody answered. Wandering to the titan`s wreckage, he sank to his knees and began to meditate. He must allow all of his emotions to run their course as quickly as possible, lest they distract him from the critical task that now lay ahead...

Surviving the journey home...



--- --- --- 



Guardians: You will all wake up, recover your weapons and make your way to where Kellaryn is waiting. How do you feel about the tragic defeat of the Swordwind? How do you feel your odds of survival are? Report your presence to your Warlock leader.

Anikteos: As a Ranger, you have been active in the area for the duration of the day. Most of the other Eldar are dead, so you have spent most of your time gathering waystones until you notice the group of other survivors. Furthermore you are aware that the nearest webway entrance has been destroyed, and must break this grim news to the others.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Taldor wafted out of his dream of death and hate.
He had dreamt that he and his squadmates had been on the forefront of an attack that had ripped the heart out of the swordwind and that their graceful Phantom Titan was brought down by the Greenskin menace...

...Wait, that isn't a dream, it all happened.
He tried to stand but felt light headed and as soon as he raised his head he briefly fainted, he then looked around and saw his blade and pistol.
After a time he raised himself to his feet and gathered his weapons and sheathed and holstered them respectively.
He then finally surveyed the horrific sight around him.
Dead Eldar lay everywhere, there were some missing their stones he noticed, but he brushed it off as some Orks taking them as loot. He then tried to talk, to yell, but all he did was make himself faint again.
Then when he finally got up enough strength again he raised himself to his feet and yelled out.
_'Are there any of the Eldar left.'_
He heard no immediate reply but then he heard a distant calling.
"Estheran!"
'Taldor?!"
Taldor looked up and walked steadily towards the voice, then he finally saw the owner of the voice.
Warlock Dreamweaver.
_'Warlock, it is I Taldor,'_ he said as he rested a hand on the Warlocks shoulder.
_'It is a terrible tragedy isn't it, we shall never recover from these losses,'_ Taldor said to the Warlock.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Estheran felt a twang of pain shoot up his left arm, making him realize he was awake and not asleep. He tried to sit up, and immediately fell back down as his left arm gave out from under him. He heard a voice in the distance calling out. "Estheran!"“Taldor?!" Estheran realized it was the voice of Warlock Dreamweaver calling out, and Estheran knew he had to get to her as soon as possible.

He tried to sit up again, and was rewarded with less pain than the previous attempt had warranted. He slowly moved into a kneeling position, and found his weapons lying around him. He picked up his weapons and walked around for a little bit, taking great care to move each and every muscle slowly and independently. He realized his left arm must have been serious bruised, and that a rib or two were fractured. He couldn’t recall anything except a large ball of fire suddenly lifting him off his feet; then darkness.

Leaving the memory to later meditation, he saw the Warlock, being supported by Taldor, not more a few yards up. Walking up the duo, he reported, “Warlock, Estheran here, we got beat bad by them didn’t we?”


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kellaryn greeted the arrival of Estheran and Taldor with joy. He had hated to think that he had been the only survivors.

"This is a terrible tragedy. We can never recover from these losses." Taldor said as he approached. He left a hand on Kellaryn`s shoulder.

"Warlock, Estheran here." The second guardian said, as Taldor lifted Kellaryn to his feet. "We got beat bad by them, didn`t we?"

Kellaryn suppressed a caustic reply and simply nodded. He raised his weapon to his hands and leaned on it for support.

"Yes..." He said to them. "We were defeated, a humiliating loss from which we may never recover, but we must persevere."

With little else to say, The three of them began to travel to where the nearest waygate should have been. The pace was slow, their injured limbs requiring them to rest often.

By nightfall, the battlefield was far behind them, but the waygate still lay many tens of kilometres away. Kellaryn spotted a nearby cluster of trees, as good a shelter as any in this vast savannah.

"We will rest there tonight, and resume our journey in the morning." Kellaryn decided. 

"Do not lose hope..." He added, before they settled in.



--- --- --- 

Estheran + Taldor: You are trapped on a doomed world and nobody else knows that you survived. Describe your dreams. Do you still cling to hope? Or are you resigned to your fate to die here?

Anikteos: As above. Intro yourself and inform the group of the near gate`s destruction.

Eltheran: You woke up later than the others, and followed their trail. Catch up and inform Kellaryn of your survival.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Taldor sat down and looked at the trees, they were ugly attempts to copy the Eldars own graceful wraithbone constructs, he rested his head on one of them and thoguht of the days events. The Swordwind had been defeated on a massive scale and he had done nothing to stop it, he felt ashamed of himself and knew that he would keep fighting on, to salvage some of his honour, if any remained.
Then slowy but surely he drifted off to sleep.

He had been walking on a sandy plain, not much different from this one, apart from the fact he was dressed in the wargear of a Farseer and a group of Warlocks surrounded him, Kellaryn was one of them.
Then suddenly, out of the ground in front of them a Serpentine creature blasted out of the ground and went to attack the nearest Warlock but instead was met by a blast of Psychic power and the creature fell backwards, dark ichor leaking from its body.
Then he was blown into the sky by something he couldn't describe, almost like a bigger version of the creature he had killed and then he found himself no longer falling but drifting on the wings of a Swooping Hawk and he brought himself to land next to the creature and he threw a grenade dead into the creatures mouth, after what seemed an age the creature finally died and Taldor was a Farseer again, surrounded by a group of Warlocks, walking down a sandy plain not much different from this one.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Estheran slept soundly, dreams not coming to him in a real sleep that he rarely experienced. He woke earlier than the other, so he meditated upon the gravity of the situation while waiting for the others. His mind drifted to getting off the planet, and their survival on this wretched planet. _It is not that I fear death, but I fear not dying a good death in battle. To die by starvation, or torture, or another way besides battle or a natural death would dishonor me; both personally and family wise. _

All of Estheran could think about during that day was to find an enemy on this planet that might grant him his wish should they not be able to reach the warp gate in time.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

As the sun rose in the horizon behind them, the group stood and surveyed the barren land surrounding them. What was once a paradise was now a wasteland. Kellaryn could not shake the feeling of failure and guilt. They had failed this maiden world, and the price had been high.

"Fan out." Kellaryn commanded. But do not travel too far."

A short time passed as they searched the immediate area for anything of value. There was nothing.

A low rumbling suddenly sounded on the edge of the Warlock`s hearing. Focusing on the distant sound, he tried to determine its source.

Suddenly he knew. It was an ork vehicle. _They most likely returned to steal more loot._ Kellaryn thought. _They will not defile our dead any further!_

"Warriors!" Kellaryn called. "To me! We will make these savages pay!"

Taldor and Estheran rallied to his side as the ork vehicle suddenly appeared around the wreckage of an ork skulhamma. Gutteral cries of excitement could be heard as the passengers spied the trio of survivors. 

With rage in their hearts, the eldar charged. 

With jeers on their lips, the orks did likewise.


--- --- --- 


Taldor + Estheran: Each of you are facing three ork boyz in combat. Remember, you are warriors of Khaine.

Anikteos + Eltheran: Last chance to join in and help before I take control.

ooc: Heartslayer, I will keep your guy alive until you tell me otherwise. But I cannot say the same for the ranger.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Estheran saw the ork boy charge him from there supposed hideout; brandishing their wicked serrated knifes and axes. Estheran drew Anduril Eth’Narsil, and started to a jog towards the enemy. As he closed, he felt the bolter rounds pass around him, one striking his helmet and blowing out the circuits. He tore it off, and sped up into a full run, jumping at the last second. 

He landed behind the orks, striking the last one as it passed him, slicing its spine in half. The second one turned and put two shots past him before Estheran darted forward and easily carved off both arms. It fell spasming, screaming a curse in a guttural language as it bleed out from both arm sockets.

The last ork, however, was no fool, and slowly turned in a guard pose, both its axes wielded in a blocking cross in front of its body. “Ok greenskin, let’s dance,” Estheran said, and swung his sword in a figure-eight movement in front of him, attempting to drive his oppentnet into a more favorable position. The ork didn’t flinch, and instead roared and brought one axe down and the other down and up. “Damn you,” Estheran cursed, and moved up into a guard as he stepped back, avoiding the downward blow. Then he cut the other axe in half as it came up at his groin, taking the orks hand with it. He twirled and spun his sword, brining it down on the other axe as the ork went to another blow. He finished his a spin above his head and a downward cut, taking the beast’s head from its shoulders. The body fell with a hard thud, and Estheran beheaded the other two orks quickly before their regenerative powers could bring them back from the dead.

“Estheran here,” he transmitted,” three orks down, what do you want me to do DreamWeaver?”


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Taldor brandished his sword with a grace unbeknownst to the Ork Creatures, he fired his pistol until the clip was dry, but never the less he pushed on, the damage his volley had done was to kill one of the Orks and to wound the other two, he jumped over the first ones blow as it aimed for his ankles and he swept his sword in a graceful arc and slit the neck of the creature, it roared in agony and stepped back, Taldor pushed his advantage and with a thunderous blow to the head from his pistol, he dazed the Ork and swung his sword up and decaptitated the monster.
The last Ork ran at him and Taldor jumped back at the last second and threw his sword outwards, slicing the Orks arm off, he then pushed his shoulder into the ork and pushed it over, he then leant in and slit the Orks throat, not giving it any mercy, he then re-loaded and when the Ork got up to face him, Taldor spun with a deadly grace and shot the creature twice through the eyes


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anger and Hate overcame him.

Kellaryn drew the attention of two of the ork creatures, calling a song of challenge in his melodious voice. The greenskins roared in reply, raising their crude weapons and charging. 

_So predictable._ The warlock sighed, almost disappointed that they had made it so easy. His halberd thrust forward, all but terminating the forward momentum of the first creature before ducking low. He swung into an uppercut, pistol in hand and shredded the second ork`s head from the chin up as he weaved through the combat.

The first ork grappled with the weapon impaled through his chest. With a sadistic grin, Kellaryn took hold of the haft and channeled psionic energy into it, annihilating the ork`s feeble soul and bisecting his body. 

Spying the last ork still in the cockpit of the enormous transport, Kellaryn left the ground with a mighty leap. Landing almost on top of the driver, he planted his halberd like a flag of triumph in the alien`s chest, killing it instantly.


The raw aggression subsided with the creature`s demise and Kellaryn returned to calm steady breathing. With a look around, he noted the controls of the transport before him. 

"What do you think?" He asked of his companions. "Do you think we could use this?"

It was a distasteful idea, but Kellaryn knew there were few alternatives...



--- --- --- 

All: Voice your thoughts on using the ork vehicle for transport. Do you think it worth while? Do you think it too risky to rely on such a crude machine? Or would you rather amputate your left leg than degrade yourself aboard an ork made device...


ooc: Sorry for the delay. I was toying with the idea of letting this thread go, but EH89 was having fun...


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Taldor shook his head.
_'Warlock, it is a machine of crude Orks, we shouldn't grace the vehicle with our presence,'_ Taldor said as he turned from the vehicle, he cleaned his blade on an orks clothing and smoothed his clothes out, he then turned back to face the Warlock.
_'But it is the easiest way of transport, I believe it is your decision Warlock.'_


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Estheran heard the thoughts of the Dreamweaver and thought on it for a moment. It wasn't the using of the barbaric vehicle had a problem with, but did any of them actually know how to operate the ricety thing.

Walking back over to where his leader stood, he walked up and bowed respectfully. "Great Dreamweaver, I have no objections to making use of the barbaric vehicle for our purpose. However, my concern is more can we operate it? I am unaware of any ork specialists within our group."


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kellaryn noted his companion`s replies with trepidation. Whatever the decision, they would have to move soon, for it was unlikely that these orks would be the only ones to come out here. Taking several calm breaths, he made his choice.

"Climb aboard." He commanded. He heard their footsteps behind him as he hefted the driver`s corpse out of its seat and threw it aside. Eying the controls with an artist`s mind, he was appalled at their crude build and even worse construction methods.

Hesitantly, he reached out and pushed one of the two main levers slightly forward. The entire lever lurched and he almost lost his footing, steadying himself as he heard Taldor`s curses from behind. 

He tried again, this time pushing both levers forward and the great junkheap moved forward steadily. Now he understood. The left and right levers operated the left and right track sections respectively. He gently eased the cumbersome vehicle around, but it shook and rattled despite any effort to treat it with grace.

After a time, they had the measure of it. Kellaryn trundled the wreck on wheels steadily forward, not too fast, but quicker than travelling on foot. Several hours passed, then to their dismay, another vehicle could be seen on the horizon. Smaller, but carrying a dozen more orks... And it was approaching very fast.

"Are there any weapons back there?" Kellaryn called, knowing that they would not like having to degrade themselves further, but also knowing there was little choice...


--- --- --- 


Taldor: The thought of using ork weapons disgusts you. Will you try to use one of the emplaced big shootas, or be patient, and wait for the orks to come close enough so you can kill them with your own weapons?

Estheran: There is a large turret mounted on the back of the vehicle. Will you attempt to fire it, knowing that a wrong move could destroy your current ride?

The enemy will be in range in less than ten seconds.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Taldor laughed at the Warlocks proposal.
_'No offence great Warlock but to use such weapons would be folly, the Orks weapons are crude and such a weapon should not be graced by our presence,'_ said Taldor as he saw a plank with hooks on the end of it, it was a crude boarding plank.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Estheran heard the Farseers request for any weapons int he back. His eyes went strait to the crude stubber gun mounted in the back of the vehicle, and nauseia ran up to his throat. 

"Dreamweaver, no offense, I would rather die than use such a crude and ineffective weapon. Get me close enough and my sword will carve the enemy into tiny bits." Besides, I still have my psitol, and a few shots that might help us later."


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: Two updates in a day! Since you`re such loyal players, I`ll keep it rolling. :grin:


--- --- --- 


Kellaryn smiled at the other`s replies and nodded to himself. 

"So be it." He called over the roar of the transport`s engines. "And I assure you no offense is taken!" He added with a laugh. 

_Alright, let`s get close and fast._ Kellaryn thought. He redirected the path of the vehicle, sending it on a collision course with the other ork vehicle and gunned the engines.

"Hang on to something!" He shouted. There was no time to listen for any reply as the two vehicles collided. 

The warlock rode the impact, leaping into the air and sailing over the heads of the stupefied orks writhing in the open topped trukk beneath him. He loosed volleys of shuriken fire as he flew, killing two orks and wounding two more. Landing lightly behind the explosion, he looked up in trepidation... Had the others survived?

The orks leaped from the shattered wreck and moved in seemingly random directions. Three of them were heading towards Kellaryn, not a problem the warlock thought to himself. But what of his companions?



--- --- --- 


Taldor: You`ve leaped clear of the blazing wrecks. There is no sign of the other two. Two orks are advancing on you, one is equipped with a power klaw.

Estheran: You are shaken from the impact and disoriented. You were thrown from the wagon and landed heavily. You have little time to dwell as four orks approach. Fight? Or retreat to the others` positions?


ooc: we`ll be doing more than just fighting orks in future updates, I promise.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Taldor looked at the Orks and looked around for his allies. They were nowhere that he could see.
As Taldor raised his pistol he saw that one of them had a weapon that was known to the Eldar as a Power Klaw. Taldor jumped back at the sight of this. If he could shoot the Ork to death before it got a chance to use the Klaw he could avoid the risk of being hit by it.

He jumped forward and shot his pistol, aiming at the Ork with Power Klaw. And as if in response, the normal Ork launched itself in front of the incoming projectiles and ended up with a mess of blood and shuriken, the end result was an Ork with a heavy torso wound and a completely unfazed Power Klaw wielding Ork powering towards him


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Estheran went flying from the bed of the truck and crashed into a mound of earth as the truck careened out of control and smashed up against a tree. Estheran’s first thought was about Dreamweaver, was the farseer ok? However, he had more pressing concerns at the moment as four big, burly orks came at him, screaming guttural curses and waving various weapons.

Estheran swung into action, side stepping the first ork and double arcing his sword to kill the second oncoming ork. He moved and impaled the third upon his sword, but the beast grinned and swatted him away like a fly. He got up as the beast came running at him and he jumped to avoid being trampled. Drawing his pistol, he shot it in the face, and then followed up by spraying the remaining orks with the last few shruiken rounds. The First went down, grabbing its arm and spasming as blood poured from a ghastly wound on its left hand. The last ork reverse, rolled and came up bringing a pipe-like weapon with spikes down towards Estheran. Again, he rolled and came up, pulling his sword from the dead ork and retreating towards Taldor as the two brutes persuade him.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: EH89, I`m a warlock not a farseer.

--- --- --- 


Kellaryn banished the troubling thoughts from his mind, trusting that if his companions were alive they would be able to find their way back to him. One of the trio before him charged, yelling a fierce battlecry. Kellaryn pumped its face full of shuriken and laughed as it dropped. The other two advanced more cautiously, wary of this apparently worthy foe. Kellaryn swung his halberd in a wide arc, slicing the first ork`s head clean from its shoulders but the second had just enough warning to intercept the blow.
His blade, robbed of momentum from the first landing, was easily caught by the second and wrenched from his grasp. Suddenly unarmed, Kellaryn gave way to a slight hint of fear...

From the corner of his eye, the warlock spotted a piece of wreckage jutting from the burning vehicle behind the ork. With a surge of psychic energy and a bloodletting cry, he hurled the ork backwards through sheer force of will. 

"Taldor?" He called, stumbling forward and retrieving his weapon. The psionic attack had left him weakened, and he struggled to stay upright.

He saw Taldor, retreating before an ork leader, and raised his halberd into a throwing position. Aiming carefully, he hurled it is hard as he could, before passing out and falling to the ground.


--- --- --- 


Both: Estheran has retreated to Taldor`s position with two orks in pursuit. Kellaryn`s halberd successfully slew the nob, but now the warlock is unarmed and defenceless. One of the orks pursuing has seen him...

One must kill one ork and retrieve the halberd, a very valuable weapon. The other must kill the other ork and protect the warlock, moving him away from the burning wreck. Then you both need to retreat us to a secure location. You may make two posts (taking turns) to cover the entirety of these actions.

The first to post will call the shots, being as his character is the first to react.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Taldor saw the Warlocks predicament as the "Nob" fell to his knees, the Warlocks Halberd in ints neck.
Taldor ran forward.
_'Estheran, get the blade, I go to the Warlocks aid,'_ Taldor yelled as he ran forward, blade drawn. He saw an Ork go for the Warlock, intent on killing the unarmed Eldar Warrior.
Talor screamed a challenge as he jumped forward and slashed his blade at the Orks neck. The Ork caught the blade on his arm and it was sliced off at the elbow, leaving the Ork with no weapon in its hands. Taldor then sliced upwards with his blade and left the Ork with a slit neck. Reversing the blow Taldor came back across and fully decapitated his foe.
He then ran over to the Warlock and pulled with all his might, the Warlock was actually heavy in all his battle robes.
But Taldor mustered all of his strength and pulled the Warlock away from the wreckage.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Estheran more heard than saw the ork Nob drop as he was too busy trying to find good groun don which to fight his foes. Suddenly he heard Taldor shout, "Estheran, retreive the warlocks weapon, I'll go to his aid."

Great, he thought, no I have more to contend with. He ran over quicky, and mustered his energies to pull out the spear. By then, however, he had to drop it and go to a guard as the first ork came balling into him. He swung, and cut the ork's fist off, but it still carried through and took him off his feet. He rolled, avioding a bolter shot and stabbed upwards desperatly..............and was rewarded with a gurgle as the sword pierced the orks neck and went strait through the cranium. He got to his knees, pulling his sword out from under the dead ork.

"AAAAAaIIIIEEEEEEEEE," he cried as pain shot up his left shoulder. He looked and saw that from the elbow down the arm wasn't there anymore. Turning, he saw the last ork behind him, smiling a hidious grin and bringing his axe down to fisnih the job. Estheran rn in and impaled the ork, then twisted with his good arm and cut its torso out from under it. Screaming, he jumped on to and started to hack the ork to pieces. After a minute or two his energy left him, and suddenly he let go; strapping his sword ot his back. He retrieved the halbierd and walked back to where Taldor and the warlock were fighting.

"Here is your weapon is all he managed to say before he felt the energy leave him and he blacked out.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: Nicely handled. :victory:


--- --- --- 


Kellaryn felt heat from flames on his face as he slowly began to come round. He was reminded of the fires he used to light back home, the warmthe they provided as he and his childhood friends spent their nights under the stars dreaming of where their long lives would take them...

!!! Suddenly remembering his dire circumstances, he snapped to wakefulness, drawing a startled jerk from Taldor beside him.

"Warlock..." Taldor began. Kellaryn heard the sorrow in his voice and followed the guardian`s mournful gaze. Estheran was wounded. 

"No..." Kellaryn cried softly. The guardian`s arm had been severed, and he had lost much blood. "I have to be strong, I have to be your courage." 

The warlock pulled himself to his feet. Drained though he was at the moment, he was by no means helpless. Taking up his beloved halberd, he placed his hand over the jewel at the base of the blade. The spirit stone of his deceased sister. He began to focus as Taldor tended his fellow guardian`s wound. 

"Sister, give me strength, help me to protect my kin... For Biel Tan."

Kellaryn glowed and pulsed as the energies of the spirit stone reinvigorated him. Renewed, he turned to Taldor with passion in his eyes. 

"We are not lost yet, Son of Biel Tan." He said fiercely. His mind infused his fellow guardians of the craftworld with the courage they needed to fight on, and even Estheran was wakened from his faint.

- - - 

There was a city on the horizon, characteristic of the jagged and ugly shape typical of human structures. Several miles to the west of it was the waygate, hidden from the human`s eyes by a piece of lush jungle. This was to be a farm world for the Imperium, but the Eldar had brought the orks upon the imperium long before the plans could be completed. Now, the orks had been too difficult to remove...

"We`re almost home..." Kellaryn said, joy clear in his voice. "Take heart bretheren..."


--- --- --- 


Sorry for this, I can`t move it too far too fast. I`ll have another update up soon, but for now, describe your emotions. 

Taldor: Reflect on the battle. Do you feel grief over Estheran`s injury? Do you doubt your decision at all? How do you feel being so close to the waygate?

Estheran: The warlock emboldens the two of you, but how do you cope with your injury (nice touch btw)? Do you think the price was worth it to retrieve a weapon, knowing it contained a spirit stone? Do you have the will to fight on?

We`re on the home stretch. It will be over soon.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Taldor felt a slight jump in his hopes as the Warlock explained how close they were to the Waygate, but he also felt a slight amount of grief that they were the only ones left.
As he tended to his fellow Guardian he started to recite one of the stories that his father had told him.

_'The Great Warlock Pathlayer traveled with many different races, with the Humans, with the Space Marines, with the young Tau, and with of course the Biel Tan Eldar, he layed the path for the Humans to first fight the Tau, and the Space Marines to fight the Tyranids. He was even rumoured to have worked with the Farseer Eldrad.'_

Taldor continued onwards as he attempted to heal Estheran's wound.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Estheran looked at the warlock, and for all of the pain running through his body, managaed to smile. The words inspired him tobe the best, to follow this particular individual anywhere, even the depths of hell. While Estheran may have not agreed with Taldor not assisting him in retreiving the weapon, which cost him his arm, it could have been worse.

Estheran stood proud, trying to hid the obvious injury that even still flowed red with blood.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The human city had been attacked fiercely, and there was no shortage of cover for the trio to hide within as they moved stealthily between the shadows. Ork and gretchin sentries were easily bypassed due to their own stupidity and the superior maneuverability of the eldar.

Kellaryn moved a small way ahead of the other two, his past as a warrior of the scorpion temple returning to him in part. He soon found that his robe was slowing him down, so he discarded it and hid it discreetly under a piece of rubble to avoid detection. Able to move freely now, but without the protection of the runes, he advanced more swiftly, periodically glancing over his shoulder to ensure that the two guardians were still in sight.

When at last they reached the now scorched section of jungle, their hearts sank.

The trees had been burnt to ashes as the waygate had been discovered. Scorch marks were all over it and sections had been chipped out from the graceful wraithbone construct.
But worse than all that was the dozen or so orks that sat at its base, roasting human and eldar meat over a fire...

Kellaryn felt sick and enraged... Turning to his companions, seeing the anger that burned in their hearts, he nodded.

_They will suffer._ The thought was shared by all three. 

"Take up concealing positions." The warlock ordered. "When I give the signal, start picking them off. Be as discreet as possible." He took out his remaining shuriken pistol clips. Reloading his own pistol, He clipped it onto Estheran`s belt. When the guardian ran out of his own ammo, he need only switch weapons. 
To Taldor, he handed the halberd, knowing that his warrior past would serve him well.

Taking a deep breath, Kellaryn sighed. "You will know when it is time..."

He disappeared swiftly, leaving the other two momentarily alone.


--- --- --- 


Estheran: Kellaryn has given you his pistol, so you now have two. Find a concealed position, somewhere high and hard for an ork to reach. There are several crudely built towers nearby, and they are unoccupied...

Taldor: Again, take up an ambush position. You still have your own pistol and longsword, as well as the warlock`s own halberd brimming with psychic energy. Somewhere low on the ground will help you capitalise on these weapon`s strengths.

Describe your position relative to the ork held waygate (to the south, east etc.) so I can co-ordinate the baiting effectively. 

Both: Kellaryn has essentially disarmed himself and no longer wears his rune armour. As you conceal yourselves, you ask yourself: What is he thinking? Are you concerned that he is unarmed, or do you trust that he has a plan?


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Taldor looked at the Halberd and felt a psychic pulse that surged through his body.
He nodded at the Warlocks commands and took off, he ended up south of the waygate, the Orks were boasting about various achievements, like killing an Eldar without them knowing, and boasts of finding a massive gun, they had all ignored the other more graceful weapons of the Eldar and had gone directly for the Human weapons that were bigger and made a louder sound.
Taldor almost laughed at the conversations they were making.
Then he waited for the Warlocks command. What was he thinking, he was unarmed and Taldor didn't even know his plan.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Estheran looked at the warlock, nothing but pride at the fact that he entrust his most sacred weapons wo him, a warrior with one less arm. Not waiting for another word, he slipped away into the jungle, stealthily moving through the under brush. He saw a outcropping, one only appraochable form small side cliff passge. Once he had worked his way up here he waited, targeting gretchin and eliminating them slowly and quietly.

Suddenly he saw the warlock approach from the Eastern side of the ork encampment with no armor on. His tattoes gleam in the sunlight, but more than that, Estheran was stunned at the bold move he was making.

So stunned he missed a gretchin and had to put three more shuriken in it to keep it quiet.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kellaryn counted fourteen orks as he approached the orkish bonfire. One of them sat at the head of the circle, an enormous chaintoothed axe at his side. The rest of them sat around him, telling stories and laughing harshly in their crude language. 

Suddenly, one of them shouted and pointed at an approaching intruder. In a flash, the mob had armed itself. 

But no sooner than this had another intruder been sighted. Then another. And yet another! The orks began to scatter, chasing the illusions in every direction. 

_Kellaryn strained inwardly under the effort of projecting so many illusions. Without the protection of his ghosthelm, the pressure was even worse. He could feel his waystone burning at his chest, and felt a momentary fear that he might succumb. Fighting on, he continued to project the phantoms of himself, luring some orks into ambush positions, leading others on wild goose chases. But the leader he led to himself. There would be harsh retribution for this transgression..._

The orks were scattered, moving in groups of two or three. Kellaryn hoped his companions would be able to hunt them efficiently enough, but put them from his mind for the time being, preparing himself for the unarmed contest he was about to have with the ork nob before him.


--- --- --- 


Estheran: A group of orks approach from the left, chasing one of the warlock`s illusions. Eliminate them swiftly, then try to make your way towards the waygate. There are only two more orks after them. Bypass them any way you can, avoiding unnecessary attention.
Taldor: You are low on ammo, and three orks approach, chasing an illusion. Eliminate them swiftly, then head towards the waygate. Two more orks are in your area, bypass them any way you can, avoiding unnecessary attention. 

Both: It is clear that the Warlock is about to do something dangerous. Keep your distance, and do not interfere...


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Taldor picked off another Ork with a headshot from his pistol.
3 headshots and a combat kill just here, I'm getting more skilled.
He spun adn was about to pick off another Ork when he pulled the trigger and only a single shuriken flew out. He had run out of ammo for his pistol.
He looked around for an escape route but there was none, in the end Taldor ended up throwing his sword at the first Ork, it embedded in its eye. Taldor ran forward and jumped out of the bushes he was in, he sliced the first Orks head off with the Halberd and then swung and disarmed the other Ork. He then grabbed his sword and used it to decaptiate the last Ork.

He then crept over towards the waygate, but instead of leaving it unguarded, two Orks had enough braincells to stay near the waygate. Taldor looked about himself before finally deciding upon a course of action.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Estheran saw the illusions go running in different directions and soon the ork camp was a beehive of activity. Orks shooting in random directions, screaming guteral curse and other obscenities as they chased the dancing illusions. A group followed one illusion towards Estheran's position and he saw the perfect opportunity to ambush them. As they approached the cliff pass towards the back, they had to bunch up into groups of 2 a piece.

He waited till they were well and into it, then let loose with the shruiken, cutting three down instantly and knocking a fourth down. As the clip ran dry he dropped the gun and drew his own, killing the two that followed the group. He then took his sword, unclipped the double lock and took one in his hands and attached the second part onto the magnetic clip on his back. 

The ork came charging in like an idiot, and Estheran easily dispatched it with a low cut, disembowling it and letting it die a slow and painful death. He beheaded the unconcious ork that he had missed and then quitely moved over the rockface and around back. The two last orks in his way were running off towards the sounds of the previous battle, and Estheran slipped into the ork encampment, hiding in a group of oil drums and waiting for the warlocks signal.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The sound of his warriors dispatching the fooled orks around him was sweet music to Kellaryn`s ears as he leered at the approaching ork nob. Though it pained him to sully his tongue with the beast`s language, he simply could not resist the urge to taunt his doomed foe.

"Are you ready to meet your death, alien?" Kellaryn said through a sly grin.

"Ain`t likely ta come from yoo, ya squirmy little runt." The ork replied. 

"Come on then." The warlock jabbed further. "Why do you hesitate?"

At this the ork charged, bellowing furiously and swinging his massive whirring axe for the eldar`s head. It was almost unfair...

Kellaryn`s ploy unfolded as the axe passed harmlessly through his shimmering form. In truth, he had not stepped from cover the entire time. Too late, the ork realized that he had been tricked. With his axe now firmly embedded in the rocky ground, he was exactly where Kellaryn wanted him. Revealing himself at last, the warlock stepped forward from the shadows just to the ork`s left. 

"Goodbye, beast." He said simply. With a shout of purest hate, he blasted a wave of destructive energy from his fingertips, reducing the ork to ashes.

Wasting no further time, the warlock turned his focus to the waygate itself. Responding to his mental commands, the arcane structure began to resonate with a low hum. Two orks standing at the base of the portal began to bicker, confused as to what they should do. Taking advantage of their indecisiveness, Kellaryn called to his fellows. 

"Get to the gate." He said, his voice radiating telepathically as well as vocally. "I will not be able to maintain the connection for long." Ordinarily, it would take a farseer and a retinue of apprentice seers or warlocks to keep open a connection to the webway, but Kellaryn reasoned he would have enough strength to allow the few of them to pass.

Suddenly, the dreaded cry of ork voices was heard. More were coming. They were in sight in moments, rounding the nearest pile of rubble and making straight for the warlock`s exposed position. He released another destructor wave, blasting them to cinders.

"Gyaaahhh!" He shouted in pain, dropping to one knee. "We`re out of time!" He cried, wracked in agony. 

More orks rounded the corner. Kellaryn could not afford to fight again.

"Taldor!" He screamed. "Go now! Keep my sister`s waystone safe! Estheran, go now! NOW!"


--- --- --- 


ooc: This is your final post. Make it epic.

Estheran: Make for the waygate, following the warlock`s orders? Or stay with him and fight to the death? You are wounded, heavily fatigued, and virtually out of ammo by this stage. To stay is practically a death sentence, and your waystone and soul will be lost forever. Choose.

Taldor: Still carrying Kellaryn`s halberd and his sister`s waystone, the warlock practically begged you to flee, to preserve his sister`s spirit. But in doing so, you are practically abandoning him to oblivion. To you flee through the portal, saving yourself and a valued eldar soul, or do you stay and fight to the end, knowing the orks will butcher you. Choose.

Both: Remember, the eldar value life above all else. Once you have both made your decision, I will post the ending.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Estheran heard the psychic cry of the warlock, one of great pain and a sense of urgency. He wanted them to flee, to run into the gate while there was still time.

"No, Dreamweaver." He ran over towards the warlock, emptying his last few rounds and taking out an ork. He reached the weakened figure of the warlock, looking round and lifting him up. For some reason the warlock seemed to refuse the help, and his dead weight made it impossible to move quickly. Estheran knew that there was only one thing to, only one possible outcome to this senario.

"Taldor, take the warlock, and escape now, into the portal. I will hold them here, buying you the necessary time. My life ends here," he tore his waystone and threw it to Taldor. "Remember who I was, and what I may have become." With that he turned and faced the oncoming hords, sending a prayer to Khaine for his soul to be commended to the afterlife. then, hefting his sword with his one good hand, he charged head on, running strait into the horde.

He rolled and dogded, then came up and decaptitated one, spinning over it and slicing down, cutting a small gretchin to pieces. He swoung blindly in an arc over his head, cutting many an ork in the face and causing confusion amoungst them. Taking advantage of this we twisted and cut an ork from the navel up, then came down hard, crushing anothers skull in half.

He became a force of furious death, twisting, hacking, spinning, kicking, and delivering death to even the most ferocious foe. finally, stabbing an ork in the heart, his sword, dulled from combat, became stuck, and he tried to pull it out. as he did so, and ork sliced him across the back, causing him to fall and black out as blood covered his vision. He saw the ork come for a finishing move, but moved with all his strength and stabbed it in the mouth with his Geki knife. He fell flat, pushing the knife further into its head and killing it instantly. He knew his tim here was done as his life energy slowly faded from him and his vision decreased further.

He heard a large gutteral cry, and say a huge ork seperate from the croud, a crude power axe in its had. He beat it's chest and raised the axe above his head. Estheran closed his eyes, and made one last prayer to Khaine as he push up with all his might and snapped around into the orks face.

It wasn't enough, and the last thing Estheran saw was the axe coming at him from the side of his head.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Taldor heard the cries of his warlock "Taldor!" He screamed. "Go now! Keep my sister`s waystone safe! Estheran, go now! NOW!"
Taldor was torn, between a sense of duty to his Warlock and the possibility of being able to keep Kellaryn's sister's waystone safe.
Before he could choose he heard his friend, a friend he would have been honoured to call brother yell
'Taldor, take the warlock, and escape now, into the portal. I will hold them here, buying you the necessary time. My life ends here,' he then threw his waystone at him, Taldor caught it and listened to the last part of Estherans final words, "Remember who I was, and what I may have become."
He then hefted his sword and charged towards the Orks.
_I will personally request you have a statue raised,'_ was all Taldor could say before he ran over to the Warlock. As he reached Kellaryn, Taldor threw off his helmet and used all of his strength to lift the Warlock to his feet, he then half dragged and half supported the great Warlock to the waygate.
But before they could walk through, Taldor saw a group of Orks run towards Estheran. Taldor shed a single tear. The Orks will pay for this.
He then handed the Warlock his Halberd and said one word.
_'Goodbye.'_


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

_The Ending..._

Estheran`s life ended in an abrupt flash as the Nob cleaved the eldar warrior apart. Taldor, sticken with grief and rage, thrust his own waystone, as well as that of Estheran and the warlock`s own weapon, into Kellaryn`s hand before pushing him gently back into the shimmering portal. 

Kellaryn blinked back tears as the webway`s light enveloped him.

_No..._ He thought. _No, this can`t happen. It CAN`T!_ 

The waystones began to glow in his hands as the guardian`s souls were interred. Unable to stay awake, unable to maintain the connection or any semblance of control, he blacked out, drifting without direction in the fathomless depths of the webway, clutching the spirits of his companions close...

- - - - -

_I am lost..._

'Are you? Maybe you just don`t want to be found.'

_But there is only darkness._

'Then open your eyes. You see only darkness because you refuse to see at all.'

_It was too painful... I failed them. I failed them all._

'Don`t say that. You still have much to offer. Your spirit yet burns brightly. Your companions await. You wish to rejoin them, yes?'

_They`re... waiting? For me?_

'Yes, Kellaryn. Taldor and Estheran are waiting for you. You have not done fighting yet. The mon-keigh and orks are yet to be cleansed. This time, our brothers from Saim Hann fight by our side.'

_I... want to help._

'You want revenge...?'

_...yes..._

- - - - -

Autarch Rikaniel of Saim Hann nodded to Farseer Biellaran of Biel Tan. At a word, the Eldar armies began to mobilise, filing through the waygates to wreak their bloody vengeance.

Among them, a trio of wraithguard, one of whom bore an elaborate halberd, surged forth with burning fury in their hearts.

For them, the war was far from over...




--- --- --- 

Thanks for playing guys.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, good way to end it, you should do another, more epic Necron RPG, I liked the first one


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It`s on the cards, but nids come first.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks Serpion great ending.
I hope to play a roleplay with you again.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:thank_you:

Happy to have you.


----------

